# Ft. Pickens Pier 4-19-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Easter Everyone!

Yesterday, after slowly inching through the flooded Ft. Pickens road and enduring the 20 mph speed limit for the nesting birds, we finally arrived at the pier around 515am. The brutal north wind had the pier clear of anyone else and the water is still muddy (brackish looking), so we tried every spot. My niece deciding it was way too cold and that we were crazy went back to my suv and napped/ate/played on her cell phone. We caught a baby stingray and a sand perch on fresh dead shrimp (some were alive when we bought them) and nothing touched the fiddler crabs. We did see 4 sheepshead brought in, so they do exist! Around 10am the pier was elbow to elbow so we moved down to the rocks next to the new ferry dock with no success. We stopped at the 2nd parking lot on our way out and were able to find a spot amongst the others. It was so pretty with the sun out but still a strong north wind, the water was crystal clear with a few scattered cloudy/muddy spots. Alas, we had no sand fleas but put our lines out anyway and no takers. Didn't see anyone else there catching anything either so we packed it in around 1215pm. On our way out the road was still flooded and the first parking lot completely covered in water but about 4 vehicles were there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a brutal day for sure


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report. Sorry for the bad luck.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished the dog beach out that way on Sat morning/afternoon. My wife caught a NICE stud Pomp. Her first. I caught nothing. Some folks about 25 yards from us cuaght an undersized pomp and let it go. I didn't see anyone else catch anything.


----------

